# Drying Fbe



## Keith (Jan 8, 2014)

Got some nice looking FBE and it's running around 40% moisture, is FBE known for checking or warping very bad during drying. Is there something I need to do (IE Anchor seal, wax, etc.) I'm not know for my greatest drying skills...I will try to take a pic of the Dogwood that cracked. Thanks!!!


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 8, 2014)

The FBE I have has been very forgiving so far but I do seal the ends but I do that on everything. It will check some but it hasn't been bad unless it was already cracking before I got to it.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 9, 2014)

Fbe dries fast, keeping it somewhere that is extremely dry Ie above the fire place will be bad for it. Keep it somewhere cool and semi dry. It does have the tenency to mold also but don't worry it will sand/turn/mill out it is gennerlly only skin deep.

Boxelder does also separate along the growth rings from time to time. Controlled drying is important because of it's natural property to dry quickly.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2014)

Keith said:


> Got some nice looking FBE and it's running around 40% moisture, is FBE known for checking or warping very bad during drying. Is there something I need to do (IE Anchor seal, wax, etc.) I'm not know for my greatest drying skills...I will try to take a pic of the Dogwood that cracked. Thanks!!!



FBE is not like most other woods because it can have a dichotomy of drying characteristics not only within the same log, or log section, but even within a small board itself if it is being air dried improperly. FBE is very predicable when it comes to drying but it can be somewhat temperamental too if you take it for granted . . . . at least with the stuff I have. Most of what I see online is pretty predictable because it does not have the "gold and green" in it. Some of the FBE in my patch does and so the drying cannot be categorized so easily.

Show some pics so we can see what grade FBE you have. It makes a big difference.


----------

